# anyone have a open seat for me?



## Guest (Jul 11, 2007)

I thought you were going over seas?


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2007)

> I thought you were going over seas?


Too risky to work over there so few people and I have decided to not to go.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2007)

NEED TO GET OUT OF THE OFFICE!!!! [smiley=1-sobored.gif] [smiley=1-sobored.gif] [smiley=1-sobored.gif]

[smiley=1-computergeek.gif] [smiley=1-computergeek.gif]

anybody?????


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2007)

Already taken for friday and saturday. Heading to Punta Gorda, Fl for snooookkkkk!!!!


----------

